# Shaved Down



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Aria got shaved today. She is blowing her coat. I will be posting pictures weekly to show her hair growth process.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing those cute puppy pictures!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

*Just came home*

Sorry it is a day late. I have been busy. But those are the pictures of yesterday when she got shaved. I will post pictures every week. Probably on week ends. I hope her hair grows fast!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

*Clearer Pictures*

Sorry those pictures weren't to clear. Here are some that I took just now. She seems like a completely different dog.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

*Clearer Pictures*

Sorry those pictures weren't to clear. Here are some that I took just now. She seems like a completely different dog. I wish that dog groomer would allow me to stay and watch but the groomer said Aria would be whining and try to come to me.:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! They took it ALL off! Was she matted?


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

She had a few mats but they "HAD" to use a 10 on her. I think it would have been enough if they used at least a 7. She's going crazy and were taking her into the vet tomorrow to make sure there were no grooming accidents because she is staying in her bed all day and is tired all the time. She's sleeping right now for the night. Any advice to make her calm down? She was running around and biting her tail. Thanks! Any advice would help.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw poor little thing. Maybe she is a bit traumatized from her grooming ordeal . Hope she is feeling like her old self this morning. Keep up posted!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Aria said:


> She had a few mats but they "HAD" to use a 10 on her. I think it would have been enough if they used at least a 7. She's going crazy and were taking her into the vet tomorrow to make sure there were no grooming accidents because she is staying in her bed all day and is tired all the time. She's sleeping right now for the night. Any advice to make her calm down? She was running around and biting her tail. Thanks! Any advice would help.


Is it possible that she's got razor burn? I think if you do a search on the forum, there's some info. about how to help it. I can't remember what my old groomer had me use on my Lhasa the one time he had to be shaved. Maybe talcum powder? Not completely sure.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

when my big dog gets a close hair cut (most spring-times since she hates the heat) she finds that her tail tickles her naked body and she freaks out thinking something is touching her. It's hilareous and sad at the same time. Perhaps the sensation of things (including her tail) touching her naked little body feels strange.

Poor baby.

Why did they "have" to shave her so close? Did she have mats close to her skin? How old is she. My baby is almost 9 months old and luckily no major mats yet. I've been combing her daily, dreading the blowing coat phase.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

May I ask why you shaved her down? I noticed another posting similar weeks ago and wasn't sure if it was to prepare for a show? Allergies? Just curious


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She looks like a dalmation. It will grow and she'll be like a puppy again.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Aria is 10 months. I'm not sure if the few mats were close to her skin or not. But I sure am happy that she's almost back to normal this morning. Last night I called the vet. Vet wasn't there so I called the emergency vet and they said to try cold water. If that didn't work use coconut oil! It actually worked!!! Her hair is starting to grow can't wait to see what she looks like at the end of the week. I am also thinking that it has something to do with the razor. But she's much better. Thanks!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Didn't want her to be shaved down that much. I thought a 7 was enough. She got shaved down for like a few mats. When I asked for a puppy cut. She does look like a Dalmatian.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hair grows. She was probably feeling naked! I am thinking the razor bothered her too, so glad the coconut oil worked. Toki has a thread on shave down (everything except tail). 

Your thread will be different due to some of the hair left on the head. Make sure you check behind the ears for mats though.

With mats, the mats are so very close to the skin it is ridiculous! I remember the mats being in several areas during the blowing coat stage. You are smart in getting the cut down during the blowing coat stage! Less stress...less pressure, less aggravation, and more love to give to your baby!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

We took her to the vet this morning and turns out she has an anal gland infection. We have her on two different antibiotics. She also got a shot for the itchiness. The vet said that they probably shaved her and then put the shampoo on her and she may have had an allergic reaction to the shampoo. She is doing much better after taking her antibiotics. The vet will check on her in around 2 weeks and tell us if shes 100% fine. Hopefully she is thanks for all the advice! I will keep you all posted.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad you got to the source of the problem! Feel better!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Poor baby, glad you found the issue!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope your baby is back to normal and it's just the difference in hair that had her acting oddly.

When I got Brody shaved down (due to matting) he reacted to his tail hair on his back/rump for a while until he got used to the new sensation. Brody has the Belton spots as well which really stood out once he got shaved. I have a progression thread as well because I found it interesting to see what happened with the spots as his hair grew out. I should update it soon.

He was shaved May 7. I think the length he has right now (at 16 weeks after shave down) is super cute. On the total plus side grooming was so simple for months. I did think he looked weird after the shave down (like a spotted dachshund ha ha), but my cute fluffy boy is back.

It's hair and it does grow back.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah she is doing much better after taking her medicine that the vet suggested. I was actually inspired on making Aria's hair growth process by Brody's. Can't wait to see Aria with her "fluff" back!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

I am posting pictures tomorrow!!!!!!!!!:whoo:. She looks like she grew her hair a little bit! Can't wait to show you all!eace:


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

*Week 1*

Here are the pictures of Aria 1 week after being shaved. By the way she is acting like her old self again after having the medicine the vet told us to give!:whoo:. Still has to take the medicine for 1 more week. So I think Aria's hair grew more. I wonder if it is just me. So...here are the pictures!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

amrileb7 said:


> Their hair grows very fast.you won't recognize her in a couple of weeks.


That is exactly what I am grateful for. The fast hair growing havs! Hope she will be fluffy again. I am determined to make her matt free !


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She'll be fluffy again in no time. In the meantime you get to enjoy super easy grooming!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

True. I don't even have to brush her right now just the ears and tail. She's back to normal!!! She is playing and everything.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Is anyone still tuning in with this thread? If so, please reply so I know I am not posting this thread for my self! Thanks!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I am still following. Whisky is blowing coat for a second time, my groomer works really hard on her to not shave her, she is now short but still cute.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Can you post a picture? I would love to see your hav in a short coat.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm reading along and enjoying the pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am still following, just waiting for the weekly pictures. :ranger: I love to see changes!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

right now i keep Gabby's body to an inch in length (longer in the face/head - they dont grow as fast for some reason) and I cant tell you how great it's been in getting us through the blowing coat phase - and shes still super cute!  I need to get her groomed every 6 weeks because her fur grows SOO fast.. it seriously grows at least an inch in that time frame


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

*Week 2*

Sorry that they are a day late. I couldn't get them on yesterday. But I took these pictures yesterday. So here they are. Think it grew a bit?


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

We just washed her face that's why her head is really curly and stuff.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone still tuning in?:suspicious:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The hair is coming along. I know you enjoy the wonderful freedom and stress free life!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

I sure do! You sure did get that right.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I spent 2 hours yesterday on Rosie. Mostly brushing and combing. She has started matting again for some reason. We went through the hottest summer on record with no problems and not that it is cooling off, she is shedding the undercoat. Damm*.
By the time I got her mat free and bathed, I did not blow her dry. I did comb through and she was tiried and I was about to drop so we stopped. Today, I went to brush her and found mats. I got oout a few and quit.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

You will really notice a difference around week 3, it's like all of a sudden the fur grows like a weed  she's precious


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope you are right! I miss all her fluffy hair.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Is this thread being tuned out or something?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I spent 2 hours yesterday on Rosie. Mostly brushing and combing. She has started matting again for some reason. We went through the hottest summer on record with no problems and not that it is cooling off, she is shedding the undercoat. Damm*.
> By the time I got her mat free and bathed, I did not blow her dry. I did comb through and she was tiried and I was about to drop so we stopped. Today, I went to brush her and found mats. I got oout a few and quit.


 Maddie is doing the same thing I spent a couple hours saturday and she was a mess again today. I think I combed out all her under coat It worried me that maybe her hair is falling out again like when she was a puppy. She had more mats than she has ever had. I also gave her a nice hair cut would have taken a picture but I cant find my camera.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Aria, you have gotton 43 responses and I didn't notice how many have read the thread and not responded. Sometimes we read them but can add nothing new, so we don't repeat what everyone else has said. Obviously susi and I are still reading. It is all I can do not to pick up the scissors and start cutting, but I love the long hair so.

By the way 1486 people have read this thread--that is a lot.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me so long to post these. My work has blocked the forum, clearly I was spending to much time reading  These are two pics of Whisky with her hair cut, my groomer spent about 4 hours cutting the matts out not shaving her, luckily she had enough hair so you don't see the areas that had massive matts. This is her second time blowing coat 



Aria said:


> Can you post a picture? I would love to see your hav in a short coat.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, Whiskey is adorable!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The groomer did a wonderful job.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Whiskey turned out great!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are just waiting for new pictures of the shave down each week. And, then we are talking so the thread does not get lost.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Whiskey looks great


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't keep up with my weekly pictures but, here is Aria's hair now. Starting to be curly.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! She is looking good!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

love that fluffy stage!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

She's so sweet!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww. Love her little belton spots.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Aw! She's starting to get fluffy! She looks so cute in the pictures but especially like the one with a little tongue showing!!


----------

